# E/S screening & tests



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm afraid I need to pick your brains again!  Can anyone tell me if you have to have the pre E/S tests & screening every time you do it or is it just before the first try? I assume the results are only valid for a certain period of time. Does anyone know how long this is?  Obviously you have to be matched to your recipient each time but if you get a BFN, can you just keep on E/Sing with IVF every few months?

Any info much appreciated as I'm having trouble getting hold of the relevant person at the clinic!

Thanks girls (or boys)

Scary


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Scary

The only test you have to get retested is your FSH... which you would do anyway if you were just doing IVF on your own... The type of tests you have done for ES are the type that are genes... That cant be changed. 

I have heard of some women here ES 5 times.... At the Lister they say 3 times but if your a good donor... IE good eggs, making good embies leading on to pregnancy then they will consider you again.. At my clinic you are only aloud to ES twice... With time inbetween cycles... IE.. 1 every 6 months. 

HTH and good luck
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Scary

You have to keep your HIV and Hep blood tests in date.

I presume different clinics have different rules - at the Lister you have to have 2x HIV and Hep bloods no 'older' than 6 months, I believe.  For your partner he would have to have 1x HIV and Hep bloods no 'older' than 12 months.

Other than that things like cycstic fibrosis and chromosomes aren't going to change.....

Although saying that Lister have retested me for CMV just to check my status hadn't changed??

As Natalie said they will probably recheck your FSH - but I'd say they would only retest your levels of that once a year - thats what they seem to do at the Lister

Good Luck
Nic


----------

